# The new iPod (With Pics)



## wdw_ (Mar 14, 2003)

I have found a video containing images of the new iPod. I'm am only going to post images from the video.

The iPod now has voice recording capabilities:





A small tube comes out of the top and can record all the noise in a room.

The iPod now splits open in the middle revealing a new way to access features:




I am not really sure how the HD works with this design.


----------



## twister (Mar 14, 2003)

Sorry but not a chance.  I highly doubt that'd work and what's the point of the inner buttons?


----------



## RPS (Mar 14, 2003)

Why won't you show us the movie ourselves? Afraid we'll see it's fake?


----------



## moav (Mar 14, 2003)

The inner buttons would probably be used for video or something. Not quite sure why there would be two up and two down buttons. That straw/antennae thing is ridiculouse (voice recording for the entire room) huh, that thing looks like and old style metal antennae that used to be on those old radio players in the 80's that would telescope out. Maybe if you said it was for an XM reciever or something. But I have the smallest XM reciever in my car and it ways like 3lbs and is about 10x the size of my ipod.


----------



## ksv (Mar 14, 2003)

Get glasses people


----------



## moav (Mar 14, 2003)

Also, why is there smoke coming from his fingertips in image C,1


----------



## RPS (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm feeling like watching the movie "Agent Cody Banks" tonight.


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 14, 2003)

Thank you KSV and RPS. They got it.


----------



## RPS (Mar 14, 2003)

Ok, glad to be of help.


----------



## banjo_boy (Mar 14, 2003)

It's from the movie Agent Cody Banks, come on! That is the Frankie Muniz.

Check the pict. Look at the tie, mouth and nose.


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 14, 2003)

DING!! DING!! DING!! DING!! DING!! 

We have a winner... we have several winners!


----------



## Reality (Mar 14, 2003)

Oh my......only in that movie would this be done.


----------



## RPS (Mar 14, 2003)

You should've made the text brighter.


----------



## twister (Mar 14, 2003)

nice to see it getting exposure though!


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 14, 2003)

The movie is actually a lot better than the previews make it seem.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 14, 2003)

Didn't even need a mirror to read the text


----------



## Reality (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *The movie is actually a lot better than the previews make it seem. *



Hahah, it might be but I personally had my fill on these "kid" spy movies.


----------



## voice- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reality _
> *Hahah, it might be but I personally had my fill on these "kid" spy movies. *



Agreed. The last movie which should be allowed to have a kid as a star should have been Home Alone. After that, kid movies went straight down hill...same soup too, some kid gets lucky and saves the world, it's just that now they get new gadgets...BORING!


----------



## Reality (Mar 14, 2003)

I mean I guess Spy Kids was a fun twist for kids but after that there were these new "spy" kid cartoons and then the movie gets a sequel and even worse there as some new and obviously budgeted adult series relating to be secret agents. Now we have Cody Banks who works for the CIA? I think it's just they who craze that gets me.


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 14, 2003)

poor little iPod. It got butchered to death X.X


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 14, 2003)

Spy Kids 3 is in the works and it's rumored to be in 3D.


----------



## senne (Mar 15, 2003)

This is a joke. These are really images from the movie Agent Copy Banks


----------



## RPS (Mar 15, 2003)

You should win a prize. Heh you can't read, it's Co*d*y Banks.


----------

